# High pressure



## Mouldings&More (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone running one of those high pressure compressors yet(400 psi)?


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

What would you need 400 psi for?


----------



## kklick (Mar 10, 2006)

King of Crown said:


> What would you need 400 psi for?



Supposed to be the next big thing in guns and compressors. I think its mostly framing and concrete nailers right now. Not sure of all of the advantages but it sure would have some kick behind it. My nail supplier keeps trying to talk me into trying them out. 

http://wis.max-ltd.co.jp/int/muc/plist.php?middle=powerlite


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like trouble to me. Higher pressures = more catastrophic failures.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Great so when I shoot myself with 400 PSI it goes 4 times deeper than when I shoot myself with 100 PSI... Not sure if I see the advantage in that... MAYBE for nailing off microllam but 400 is still way to much.


----------



## Mouldings&More (Mar 19, 2006)

The reson for the high pressure is to keep the tanks smaller and hold the same amount of air. It has three port two low pressure and one high. It is suprisingly light and compact and the cement gun looks like a good idea no more gun powder smell.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

*Huh*

Maybe for Concrete work but for mouldings I have worked 4 straight days with the dewalt cordless finish nailer doing base, shoe, and crown and never had a problem. Without having to change batteries. No cords no noisy machine. No brainer fits right on my hip, nothing to trip over.
For framing why cart around a air compressor when paslode has such a beautiful framing gun no cords. 
Maybe this isn't the comment you were looking for but its my two cents.
Cords are in the past get over it. 
Muph:clap:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> My nail supplier keeps trying to talk me into trying them out.


I'm surprised it's not the nail GUN supplier since you would have to buy all new guns to use with a 400 PSI compressor.

Unless of course you regulate the 400 down to 100...which kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Mouldings, so I guess in theory the tank on your compressor could be 1/4 the size. Just don't make the mistake of using the wrong valve (my poor old brad nailer would blow to pieces). Sounds like a neat idea for air tool users and would sure beat the hell out of lugging around my pancake style that I currently use!!


----------



## Mouldings&More (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes the tanks are smaller. As far as Paslode for framing I think that would get expensive fast. I run 4 framers off my compressor and do not have to worry about fuel cells and the awful smell. I am not saying they do not have there place but when you have 10000 feet of each to install seting up a compressor is not a big deal.


----------

